# Cheat Wife



## Still Hurt (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi,

My wife cheated 2 years ago, confessed, then later had an 'emotional' affair with some other guy. She regrets both, and I thin because we have 3 kids I gave her another chance. She has also done lesbian things which yet again makes me feel wonderful.

I just don't know what to do. we do have 3 kids and I'm at my wits end. My trust is zero and I can't keep going like this.

She's silent most days busy with work; doesn't want to talk. I can't tell you how hard I've tried. 

Can someone please help me? I'm so sad and feel so alone.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I would suggest that you seek legal counsel because even though married men who have kids get screwed by the court system, you may be able to soften the blow somewhat. Keep in mind that you are powerless to stop your wife from filing for divorce, so its best that you arm yourself for a legal fight if it comes to that.

Your wife's regrets mean nothing if she is not showing you what actions she is willing to take to gain back your trust.


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

:iagree: with Mo but.....

b4 u throw in the towel, u best explore the beauty of God 
(if u dont already know HIM) and in particular HIS many 
positive strengths/attributes HE can bestow upon u thru
study/prayer/pleas.

patience, kindness, forebearance, forgiveness, wisdom just to name a few.

rely strictly on yerself or the ways of man then u may as well
go to vegas and gamble away yer 401k, IRA, or other savings/retirement acct (whatever country u're in).

u have free will. choose now whom u will serve. as for me
and my house, We shall serve The LORD.

shalom...........yeladim.........ray:


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

cb45 said:


> rely strictly on yerself or the ways of man then *u may as well
> go to vegas and gamble away yer 401k, IRA, or other savings/retirement acct (whatever country u're in).*


It wouldn't be such a bad place to start considering that her actions have morally forfeited her any sharing rights of his hard earned money.


----------

